# What kind of Kadee...



## NS37 (Jan 11, 2010)

...goes on a Aristo 100 ton 3 bay hopper?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing easily... unfortunately... 

You might use a 731 or similar because the 830 box is so large and would show more... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

If U use the smaller #1 Kadees, an 820 will work quite nicely, I have a bunch of those hoppers 
with 820s mounted...
Paul R...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I use 789s on all my 100 tonners cause they can take a tight curve and install with just a small shim. Ive done 82 of them so foar and with good results.
heres some running on 8ft dia curves.


And heres some of mine running on20ft dia


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe Nick will shoot a picture of his installation so you can see how it looks. 

Nice train Nick! 

Greg


----------



## NS37 (Jan 11, 2010)

great, so would a 907 work (like a 789) for the 'new generation' type?


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NS37 on 15 Jan 2010 05:05 PM 
great, so would a 907 work (like a 789) for the 'new generation' type? 


Why hello thar Justin! Your officially welcomed to the dark side.....and MLS of course


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NS37 on 15 Jan 2010 05:05 PM 
great, so would a 907 work (like a 789) for the 'new generation' type? 

Yes they would.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

835's


----------

